# weder - noch



## Jana337

Hallo alle! 

Sind auch die Sätze im Singular richtig oder wenigstens zulässig?

Weder er noch sie können singen.
Weder er noch sie kann singen.

Weder mein Erfolg noch mein Entgelt hängen davon ab, ob auch du erfolgreich bist.
Weder mein Erfolg noch mein Entgelt hängt davon ab, ob auch du erfolgreich bist. 

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Gute Frage... ich hatte darüber nie gedacht, lass uns sehen was die andere sagen ... obwohl die Sätze im Singular nicht richtig sein sollten, da zum Beispiel, wenn du so etwas sagen würdest:

"Weder er noch ich können singen", wäre "weder er noch ich kann singen" falsch, oder??? Deshalb glaube ich, das nur im Plural wären sie richtig.


----------



## Jana337

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Gute Frage... ich hatte darüber nie gedacht, lass uns sehen was die andere sagen ... obwohl die Sätze im Singular nicht richtig sein sollten, da zum Beispiel, wenn du so etwas sagen würdest:
> 
> "Weder er noch ich können singen", wäre "weder er noch ich kann singen" falsch, oder??? Deshalb glaube ich, das nur im Plural wären sie richtig.



Ja, das ist eigentlich... meine Frage 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich pflichte Kräuter_Fee bei, der Plural ist richtig.

Es gibt sicher auch einige Leute, die den Singular verwenden würden - man verstünde das natürlich, aber es würde sich schon arg komisch anhören.
Richtig ist auf jeden Fall nur der Plural.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Woohoo! Ich lerne langsam Deutsch zu sprechen... meine Güte! Wie ich mich darauf freue...


----------



## MrMagoo

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Ich lerne langsam Deutsch zu sprechen... meine Güte! Wie ich mich darauf freue...


 
Langsam??? Dafür, daß es "langsam" sein soll, sprichst Du schon _zu_ gut!


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich pflichte Kräuter_Fee bei, der Plural ist richtig.
> 
> Es gibt sicher auch einige Leute, die den Singular verwenden würden - man verstünde das natürlich, aber es würde sich schon arg komisch anhören.
> Richtig ist auf jeden Fall nur der Plural.
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 
Searching…

Results 1 - 10 of about 579 for "Weder ich noch sie". 

Did you mean: "Werde ich noch sie"

NO YOU INFERNAL MACHINE, SHUT UP!

(Talking back to Mr. Google, who keeps giving me insane suggestions about how to correct propers things.) 

MrM, As you can see, I am rapidly approaching a very schizoid state of mind. It always happens to me over holiday weekends.

I felt very confident. "Weder er noch sie" must use singular. I just found out I was totally *wrong*, although I think I found a couple examples from literature that used singular. It seems to be the opposite of our English rule, which demands singular and therefore causes some nasty problems.

This is why I checked for the German equivalent of "Neither I nor she", because there is a problem:

Neither I nor she knows?  (she knows)
Neither I nor she know? (I know)

In English, you must rewrite: neither of us knows, thinks, wants, is, etc.

Now, this is interesting:

(link)

*Straubhaar:* Die Definition eines Mindestlohns ist ja, es ist ein Lohn, der höher gesetzt wird als diese drei Euro oder was immer der Markt für eine bestimmte Leistung geben würde. In dem Sinne machen wir die Löhne künstlich hoch und niemand weiß, was genau der richtige Lohn für irgendeine Arbeit ist. Weder ich noch Sie, noch der Wirtschaftsminister weiß, was der richtige Lohn ist.

This should be "wissen", right? 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Searching…
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 579 for "Weder ich noch sie".
> 
> Did you mean: "Werde ich noch sie"
> 
> NO YOU INFERNAL MACHINE, SHUT UP!
> 
> (Talking back to Mr. Google, who keeps giving me insane suggestions about how to correct propers things.)
> 
> MrM, As you can see, I am rapidly approaching a very schizoid state of mind. It always happens to me over holiday weekends.
> 
> I felt very confident. "Weder er noch sie" must use singular. I just found out I was totally *wrong*, although I think I found a couple examples from literature that used singular. It seems to be the opposite of our English rule, which demands singular and therefore causes some nasty problems.
> 
> This is why I checked for the German equivalent of "Neither I nor she", because there is a problem:
> 
> Neither I nor she knows? (she knows)
> Neither I nor she know? (I know)
> 
> In English, you must rewrite: neither of us knows, thinks, wants, is, etc.
> 
> Now, this is interesting:
> 
> (link)
> 
> *Straubhaar:* Die Definition eines Mindestlohns ist ja, es ist ein Lohn, der höher gesetzt wird als diese drei Euro oder was immer der Markt für eine bestimmte Leistung geben würde. In dem Sinne machen wir die Löhne künstlich hoch und niemand weiß, was genau der richtige Lohn für irgendeine Arbeit ist. Weder ich noch Sie, noch der Wirtschaftsminister weiß, was der richtige Lohn ist.
> 
> This should be "wissen", right?
> 
> Gaer


 
In English the verb following a "neither/nor" subject agrees with the *nearer* subject.

Neither she nor I *know*...
Neither I nor she *knows*...

Neither my mother nor my brothers *have* been to France.
Neither my brothers nor my mother *has* been to France.


----------



## nic456

Elroy/Gaer,

Yes, weiß (<wissen, also a colour)

I am stunned about the intricacies of English, but it does underline the importance of the sentence structure/word order once again.

Ich plädiere für Einzahl, weil damit gemeint ist:
er kann nicht
sie kann nicht
aber nicht er und sie können nicht. 

Weder - noch ist das negative Gegenstück zu entweder-oder; und oder bezieht sich immer auf einen alleinstehenden Fall.

Das erinnert mich an ein Plakat in einer Kneipe.
Carrying glasses and bottles outdoors is prohibited.
Gemeint war natürlich: carrying glasses *or* bottles outdoors...

Ansonsten bezöge sich das Plakat ja nur auf die Kunden, die Glas wie Flasche nach draußen tragen


----------



## elroy

nic456 said:
			
		

> Elroy/Gaer,
> 
> Yes, weiß (<wissen, also a colour)
> 
> I am stunned about the intricacies of English, but it does underline the importance of the sentence structure/word order once again.
> 
> Ich plädiere für Einzahl, weil damit gemeint ist:
> er kann nicht
> sie kann nicht
> aber nicht er und sie können nicht.
> 
> Weder - noch ist das negative Gegenstück zu entweder-oder; und oder bezieht sich immer auf einen alleinstehenden Fall.
> 
> Das erinnert mich an ein Plakat in einer Kneipe.
> Carrying glasses and bottles outdoors is prohibited.
> Gemeint war natürlich: carrying glasses *or* bottles outdoors...
> 
> Ansonsten bezöge sich das Plakat ja nur auf die Kunden, die Glas wie Flasche nach draußen tragen


 
Noch ein intricacy: stunned *by* or *at*, not _about_.  

Dem, was du gesagt hast, pflichte ich eigentlich nicht bei.

"Weder - noch" ist nicht das Gegenstück zu "entweder-oder," sondern zu "sowohl-als auch."

"Weder er noch sie kann" heißt tatsächlich “Er und sie können nicht.” Warum es trotzdem "kann" und nicht "können" heißen muss, kann ich nicht erklären, außer nur vielleicht dadurch, dass es einfach schöner aussieht und sich besser anhört, "sie kann" zu schreiben bzw. zu sagen. Übrigens: wie wäre es im Deutschen mit meinem Beispiel mit der Mutter und den Brüdern?

Neither my brothers nor my mother has been to France.
*Weder meine Brüder noch meine Mutter ist nach Frankreich gefahren.* – klar

Neither my mother nor my brothers have been to France.
*Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder ist/sind nach Frankreich gefahren.* – Ich neige zu "sind."

Dein Beispiel mit dem Plakat ist eigentlich ein Sonderfall. "Carrying glasses and bottles outside" ist eigentlich eine Einheit, daher das Singular. "Carrying glasses or bottles outside" wäre ebenfalls eine Einheit, also das Plural kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Neither my mother nor my brothers have been to France.
> *Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder ist/sind nach Frankreich gefahren.* – Ich neige zu "sind."


Hier wäre  sind ist  eindeutig falsch. 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither my mother nor my brothers have been to France.
> *Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder ist/sind nach Frankreich gefahren.* – Ich neige zu "sind."[/QUOTE
> Hier wäre sind eindeutig falsch.
> 
> Jana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier wäre "sind" eindeutig richtig!
> (Hier muß der Plural verwendet werden, weil der zuletzt genannte Befriff im Plural steht).
> 
> "Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder _ist_ nach Frankreich gefahren" geht auf keinen Fall.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Jana337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier wäre "sind" eindeutig richtig!
> (Hier muß der Plural verwendet werden, weil der zuletzt genannte Befriff im Plural steht).
> 
> "Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder _ist_ nach Frankreich gefahren" geht auf keinen Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, ich hab mich verschrieben - ich schwöre, dass ich "ist" schreiben wollte.
> 
> Jana
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, ich hab mich verschrieben - ich schwöre, dass ich "ist" schreiben wollte.
> 
> Jana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soso...
> Ok, einmal noch glaub' ich Dir!
Click to expand...


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> In English the verb following a "neither/nor" subject agrees with the *nearer* subject.
> 
> Neither she nor I *know*...
> Neither I nor she *knows*...
> 
> Neither my mother nor my brothers *have* been to France.
> Neither my brothers nor my mother *has* been to France.


Interesting. This is a new rule for me. I didn't know it.

Now that you've explained it, it makes perfect sense in English, since all your example sentences sound correct to me. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Interesting. This is a new rule for me. I didn't know it.
> 
> Now that you've explained it, it makes perfect sense in English, since all your example sentences sound correct to me.
> 
> Gaer


 

Vielleicht ist das dann auch die Regel, die im Deutschen üblich ist?! Klingt jedenfalls äußerst logisch und würde auch passen:

Weder sie noch ihre Brüder waren jemals in Frankreich.
Weder ihre Brüder noch sie war jemals in Frankreich.
(--> Obwohl ich hier auch ganz ohne Probleme "waren" sagen würde...) 


-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Elroy/Gaer,
> 
> Yes, weiß (<wissen, also a colour)


I thought so. 

As you can see, the rules are not quite the same in German and English.


> Carrying glasses and bottles outdoors is prohibited.
> Gemeint war natürlich: carrying glasses *or* bottles outdoors...
> 
> Ansonsten bezöge sich das Plakat ja nur auf die Kunden, die Glas wie Flasche nach draußen tragen


Actually, in this case I believe "Carrying" is functioning as the subject.

"Carrying is prohibited."

Watch how this changes:

"Glasses and bottles are not allowed to be carried outside."

I BELIEVE that is right, though frankly Elroy is much better at analyzing English grammar than I am. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Jana337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier wäre "sind" eindeutig richtig!
> (Hier muß der Plural verwendet werden, weil der zuletzt genannte Befriff im Plural steht).
> 
> "Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder _ist_ nach Frankreich gefahren" geht auf keinen Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Regel im Deutschen ist also genau wie die im Englischen.
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I thought so.
> 
> As you can see, the rules are not quite the same in German and English.
> 
> Actually, in this case I believe "Carrying" is functioning as the subject.
> 
> "Carrying is prohibited."
> 
> Watch how this changes:
> 
> "Glasses and bottles are not allowed to be carried outside."
> 
> I BELIEVE that is right, though frankly Elroy is much better at analyzing English grammar than I am.
> 
> Gaer


 
You're on the right track.

The complete subject is the whole phrase "carrying glasses and/or bottles" (it doesn't matter whether you say "and" or "or")...and as one entity, it takes a singular verb.


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Regel im Deutschen ist also genau wie die im Englischen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermute ich zumindest...
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> You're on the right track.
> 
> The complete subject is the whole phrase "carrying glasses and/or bottles" (it doesn't matter whether you say "and" or "or")...and as one entity, it takes a singular verb.


 

"glasses or bottles" would mean either one, wouldn't it... while "glasses and bottles" would mean both are not to be carried outside... *g*

So in case you use "or", you are fine, if you carried both glasses _and_ bottles while in case you use "and" you should stick to either a glass _or_ a bottle... Then you'd get away very well *lol*


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hier wäre "sind" eindeutig richtig!
> (Hier muß der Plural verwendet werden, weil der zuletzt genannte Befriff im Plural steht).
> 
> "Weder meine Mutter noch meine Brüder _ist_ nach Frankreich gefahren" geht auf keinen Fall.


MrM,

I believe "weder X noch Y" requires the plural at all times in German. This is a fundamental difference between German and English, if I am correct. Either X an Y can be plural while the other is singular, or both may be singular. The verb is still plural. Correct?

In fact, because of the rule Elroy just gave us, you can see why it is very different and more complicated in English. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrM,
> 
> I believe "weder X noch Y" requires the plural at all times in German. This is a fundamental difference between German and English, if I am correct. Either X an Y can be plural while the other is singular, or both may be singular. The verb is still plural. Correct?
> 
> Gaer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the singular works, too if you said "Weder ihre Brüder noch ihre Mutter ist nach Frankreich gefahren" (even though "sind" works here, as well).
> 
> Otherwise, the plural should be correct at all times, as you said.
Click to expand...


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> gaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the singular works, too if you said "Weder ihre Brüder noch ihre Mutter ist nach Frankreich gefahren" (even though "sind" works here, as well).
> 
> Otherwise, the plural should be correct at all times, as you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm totally lost.
> 
> Google ""weder meine Brüder noch ich" and see what conclusions you draw. If you are right, if there is more than one answer in some cases, then the whole subject is complicated, as it is in English. And I totally do NOT understand what is happening in German.
> 
> The phrase "weder er noch ich" takes plural in all the phrases I just checked. If two singulars joined take plural, you are now saying that when the first is plural and the second noun is singular, it's okay to use a singular form of the verb.
> 
> ???
> 
> Neither German nor English *is* making sense to me today.
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "glasses or bottles" would mean either one, wouldn't it... while "glasses and bottles" would mean both are not to be carried outside... *g*
> 
> So in case you use "or", you are fine, if you carried both glasses _and_ bottles while in case you use "and" you should stick to either a glass _or_ a bottle... Then you'd get away very well *lol*


 
No.

"or": You may not carry either glasses or bottles outside.  Both are prohibited, independently or jointly.

"and": You may not carry both of them together.

In any case, though, I was talking about the grammar.  Whether you say "and" or "or," the verb is singular.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm totally lost.
> 
> Google ""weder meine Brüder noch ich" and see what conclusions you draw. If you are right, if there is more than one answer in some cases, then the whole subject is complicated, as it is in English. And I totally do NOT understand what is happening in German.
> 
> The phrase "weder er noch ich" takes plural in all the phrases I just checked. If two singulars joined take plural, you are now saying that when the first is plural and the second noun is singular, it's okay to use a singular form of the verb.
> 
> ???
> 
> Neither German nor English *is* making sense to me today.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was confused too.
> 
> Let me share what I think is the case in German.  Please correct it as necessary.
> 
> Weder S noch S ........... P verb only
> Weder P noch P ........... P verb only
> Weder S noch P ........... P verb only
> Weder P noch S ........... S or P verb
> 
> Stimmt das?
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm totally lost.
> 
> Google ""weder meine Brüder noch ich" and see what conclusions you draw. If you are right, if there is more than one answer in some cases, then the whole subject is complicated, as it is in English. And I totally do NOT understand what is happening in German.
> 
> The phrase "weder er noch ich" takes plural in all the phrases I just checked. If two singulars joined take plural, you are now saying that when the first is plural and the second noun is singular, it's okay to use a singular form of the verb.
> 
> ???
> 
> Neither German nor English *is* making sense to me today.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... I'm just a native German speaker *lol*
> I will check later on if there are some 'rules' or suggestions about this in any books I have
> 
> a) Weder Deutsch noch Englisch ergibt einen Sinn
> b) Weder Deutsch noch Englisch ergeben einen Sinn
> --> hier geht beides (sag ich jetzt mal so)
> 
> c) Weder die deutsche noch die anderen germanischen Sprachen ergeben einen Sinn
> d) Weder die deutsche Sprache noch andere germanische Sprachen ergibt einen Sinn
> e) Weder die romanischen noch die germanischen Sprachen ergeben einen Sinn
> f) Weder die germanischen Sprachen noch die französische Sprache ergeben einen Sinn
> g) Weder die germanischen Sprachen noch die französische Sprache ergibt einen Sinn (?)
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm confused... maybe languages just don't make sense at all!!! *lol*
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> "or": You may not carry either glasses or bottles outside. Both are prohibited, independently or jointly.
> 
> "and": You may not carry both of them together.
> 
> In any case, though, I was talking about the grammar. Whether you say "and" or "or," the verb is singular.


 
Ich war doch nur mal wieder am Haarespalten... ich hatte doch extra ein *lol* dazugesetzt ... *schnief*


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> gaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was confused too.
> 
> Let me share what I think is the case in German. Please correct it as necessary.
> 
> Weder S noch S ........... P verb only
> Weder P noch P ........... P verb only
> Weder S noch P ........... P verb only
> Weder P noch S ........... S or P verb
> 
> Stimmt das?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMagoo asked Mr. Google:
> 
> "Weder er noch sie ist" ---> 9 results
> "Weder sie noch er ist" ---> 2 results
> 
> "Weder er noch sie (sg) sind" ---> 4 results
> "Weder sie (sg) noch er sind" ---> 7 results
> 
> "Weder wir noch er ist" ---> 0 results
> "Weder er noch wir ist" ---> 0 results (this is grammatically wrong anyway!)
> "Weder wir noch sie ist" ---> 0 results
> "Weder wir noch sie (pl) sind" ---> 5 results
> 
> I don't know ... "Deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache" as my grandma used to say already...
Click to expand...


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich war doch nur mal wieder am Haarespalten... ich hatte doch extra ein *lol* dazugesetzt ... *schnief*


 
Tut mir Leid, falls ich deinen Beitrag falsch aufgefasst habe.


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Tut mir Leid, falls ich deinen Beitrag falsch aufgefasst habe.


 
Das war nur, weil mir der logisch gesehen völlig wirre Satz auf unseren alten Geldscheinen wieder eingefallen ist:

"Wer Banknoten nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte sich verschafft um sie in Verkehr zu bringen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter zwei Jahren bestraft" - 

das heißt also: Ich darf keine Geldscheine nachmachen, ich darf auch keine nachgemachten in den Verkehr bringen, was ich aber (bezüglich dieses Satzes logisch gesehen) sehr wohl darf: "Banknoten nachmachen _UND_ in den Verkehr bringen". 
(So ganz genau krieg' ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr auf die Reihe, aber wir haben den Satz damals in der Schule anhand logischer Regeln für unsinnig erklären können...)


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMagoo asked Mr. Google:
> 
> "Weder er noch sie ist" ---> 9 results
> "Weder sie noch er ist" ---> 2 results
> 
> "Weder er noch sie (sg) sind" ---> 4 results
> "Weder sie (sg) noch er sind" ---> 7 results
> 
> "Weder wir noch er ist" ---> 0 results
> "Weder er noch wir ist" ---> 0 results (this is grammatically wrong anyway!)
> "Weder wir noch sie ist" ---> 0 results
> "Weder wir noch sie (pl) sind" ---> 5 results
> 
> I don't know ... "Deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache" as my grandma used to say already...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you,re sampling the wrong way.
> 
> This appears to be an exception:
> 
> Daß er die Nadel dabei auch durch die pergamentne gelbbraune Haut steckte, die darunter welkte, merkte weder er noch sie.
> 
> But if you Google this:
> 
> "weder er noch sie"
> 
> then you have to worry about whether or not "sie" is "she" or "they".
> 
> Now, "weder wir noch er"
> 
> I think you will find most hits use plural. Limiting to one verb does not give us enough info, so you will have to scan.
> 
> I found one example on this site:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Hall/1238/constr.html
> 
> _*Weder* Sie *noch* ich gehen mit._ (Neither you nor I am going along.)
> 
> Notice that German and English obey a completely different rule, if this is correct. The English part shows clearly that Elroy has given us the correct info for English.
> 
> I'll bet there is a rule. We just have to find it.
> 
> (I'm still searching…)
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> MrMagoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you,re sampling the wrong way.
> 
> This appears to be an exception:
> 
> Daß er die Nadel dabei auch durch die pergamentne gelbbraune Haut steckte, die darunter welkte, merkte weder er noch sie.
> 
> But if you Google this:
> 
> "weder er noch sie"
> 
> then you have to worry about whether or not "sie" is "she" or "they".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked all the examples, that's why I marked them with (sg) or (pl) in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, "weder wir noch er"
> 
> I think you will find most hits use plural. Limiting to one verb does not give us enough info, so you will have to scan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, I just tried it with "be" as that's one of the most frequent verbs.
> 
> 
> I found one example on this site:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Hall/1238/constr.html
> 
> _*Weder* Sie *noch* ich gehen mit._ (Neither you nor I am going along.)
> 
> Notice that German and English obey a completely different rule, if this is correct. The English part shows clearly that Elroy has given us the correct info for English.
> 
> I'll bet there is a rule. We just have to find it.
> 
> (I'm still searching…)
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...

 
Yep, I think so too... I'll search for it, too 

-MrMagoo


----------



## nic456

Hello again!

Elroy, thanks for pointing out the correct antonym. (But I am not so sure about my incorrect use of the passive voice. I am happy to learn, you learn by teaching, and if you enjoy doing it, it is a win-win-win situation.)

The original sentences by Jana are
Weder er noch sie können singen.
Weder er noch sie kann singen.

Now let's have a look at the agents:
I *singular*
a positive
Hänsel kann 10kg stemmen.
Gretel kann 10kg stemmen.
Sowohl Hänsel als auch Gretel kann 10 kg stemmen.  
Sowohl Hänsel als auch Gretel können 10 kg stemmen. 
I think version 2 is used because it is affirmative for both (and usage tends to beat grammar, though logically it refers to each person).

b negative
(50 Jahre später)  
Hänsel kann nicht 10kg stemmen.
Gretel kann nicht 10kg stemmen.
Weder H noch G kann 10 kg stemmen. 
Weder H noch G können 10 kg stemmen. 
(see above)

II *plural*
a positive
Gretel kann 10kg stemmen.
Ihre Brüder können 10kg stemmen.
Sowohl G als auch ihre B können 10 kg stemmen. 
Sowohl G als auch ihre B kann 10 kg stemmen. 
Sowohl ihre B als auch G können 10 kg stemmen. 
Sowohl ihre B als auch G kann 10 kg stemmen. 
This is more complex as we need to cover singular and plural with the verb. Personally, I prefer plural (as do others) and it might make more sense as it refers to two different agents, one of them requiring plural.
As for version 4, I am uncertain whether the proximity of the single agent is a valid reason for using the verb in singular.
As far as logic is concerned, either verb should be OK. May be we should make a poll??

b negative
Hänsel kann nicht 10kg stemmen.
Seine Schwestern können nicht 10kg stemmen.
Weder H noch seine Schwestern können 10kg stemmen. 
Weder H noch seine Schwestern kann 10kg stemmen. 
Weder seine Schwestern noch H können 10kg stemmen. 
Weder seine Schwestern noch H kann 10kg stemmen. 
(see above)

I feel like blaming Jana for not having made a distinction between singular and plural  (she-they)


----------



## nic456

Magoo,

leider habe ich keine alten Fuffis oder Hunderter mehr, auf jeden Fall durftest du sie nachmachen ohne sie als Zahlungsmittel zu gebrauchen.  

Wenn du aber wissentlich nachgemachte ausgibst, egal ob DIY oder verschafft, dann...


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> gaer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was confused too.
> 
> Let me share what I think is the case in German. Please correct it as necessary.
> 
> Weder S noch S ........... P verb only
> Weder P noch P ........... P verb only
> Weder S noch P ........... P verb only
> Weder P noch S ........... S or P verb
> 
> Stimmt das?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das scheint mir viel einfacher. Man _darf_ immer ein Pluralverb benutzen, es kreidet dir keiner an, aber in bestimmten Situation sollte man vielleicht doch auf den Singular zurückgreifen:
> 
> Weder ich noch du sind schlau.
> Weder ich noch du bist schlau.
> Weder ich noch du bin schlau.
> Weder ich noch du ist schlau.
> 
> Das geht alles von meinem Empfinden aus. Vielleicht sollte man dann doch auf die "jugendliche Babysprache" zurückgreifen:
> 
> Weder ich noch du sein schlau. D)
> 
> Gewöhnt euch sowas bloß nicht an!
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Now, this is interesting:
> 
> (link)
> 
> *Straubhaar:* Die Definition eines Mindestlohns ist ja, es ist ein Lohn, der höher gesetzt wird als diese drei Euro oder was immer der Markt für eine bestimmte Leistung geben würde. In dem Sinne machen wir die Löhne künstlich hoch und niemand weiß, was genau der richtige Lohn für irgendeine Arbeit ist. Weder ich noch Sie, noch der Wirtschaftsminister weiß, was der richtige Lohn ist.
> 
> This should be "wissen", right?
> 
> Gaer


 
That article is wrong anyway. You can't use three persons neither in a "neither ... nor" sentence nor in a "weder ... noch" sentence.  Your sentence should be as one of the following:

Weder ich noch Sie, und auch nicht der Wirtschaftminister wissen, was ...
Weder ich noch Sie wissen, und auch der Wirtschaftminister weiß nicht, was ...
Weder ich noch Sie, geschweige denn der Wirtschaftminister wissen, was ...
Weder ich noch Sie, schon gar nicht der Wirtschaftminister wissen, was ...

At least this would work, but not be grammatically correct:

Weder ich noch Sie oder der Wirtschaftminister wissen, was ...

Same goes for English:

Neither I nor you, nor the Secretary of Commerce knows what ...
This would be totally wrong, so you should rather say:

Neither I nor you know, and neither does the Secretary of Commerce what ...
Neither I nor you, much less the Secretary of Commerce know what ...
Neither I nor you, or not even the Secretary of Commerce know what ...

Are you sure you would use "know*s*" there, as you claimed, Elroy?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That article is wrong anyway. You can't use three persons neither in a "neither ... nor" sentence nor in a "weder ... noch" sentence.


I'm ready to give up on this thread, for these reasons:

1. We are getting opinions regarding the German, not rules that are standard, according to some kind of authority.

2. The reason I think you "natives" are not quite sure yourselves is that many awkward sentences can be formed that may be grammatically correct but that are still clumsy.

3. Although Elroy has given us at least one rule that I'm sure is theoretically correct, using this rule, if I understand it correctly, produces sentences that sound terrible to me. I don't care if they are correct.

I don't like this: "Neither you nor I *am* able to answer all questions that we were asked."

And this sounds worse: "Neither they nor I am able…" 

I can think of many ways to express this same idea that avoids this construction, which irritates me.

4. There is no more reason why a rule or set of rules, in German, about the agreement of "weder…nor", is going to avoid similarly awkward sounding sentences. If so many of are unsure what is right and wrong, including some VERY intelligent people here who, in my opinion, write fine German, I think it signals a deeper problem that must be solved another way: awkward constructions have to be avoided by rewriting.

In short, when three or more Germans all give slightly different opinions about what sounds right and wrong to them, I think the problem is not going to be solved with all the rules or grammatical logic in the world.

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Gaer,

I am not quite sure whether you eyes will read this as you have committed this thread to your personal oblivion, but

1 I agree about wissen in the example you quoted.

2 I furthermore would not hesitate to use 
weder... noch... noch
as it corresponds in a negative fashion to entweder...oder ... oder, although we tend to expect only 2 options when hearing this construction.

I would not use weder...noch...oder as you have two negatives and a positive and as for logic, the or phrase would be an alternative to the second phrase ONLY, but the first two phrases weder-noch are on the same level. No problem with maths and using parentheses, but I believe linguistically one would have to be more precise and use more words.

HOWEVER,  

feel free to use

(neg) - inversion of word order
Weder kann H, noch können seine Schwestern 10 kg stemmen.

(pos) - apposition
G kann, wie auch ihre Brüder, 10 kg stemmen.

and stick to logic for the remainder. I will see whether I can find a suitable grammar this weekend.

Welcome to the club of those who throw in their towels. How many do you have left?


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Gaer,
> 
> I am not quite sure whether you eyes will read this as you have committed this thread to your personal oblivion, but
> 
> 1 I agree about wissen in the example you quoted.
> 
> 2 I furthermore would not hesitate to use
> weder... noch... noch
> as it corresponds in a negative fashion to entweder...oder ... oder, although we tend to expect only 2 options when hearing this construction.
> 
> I would not use weder...noch...oder as you have two negatives and a positive and as for logic, the or phrase would be an alternative to the second phrase ONLY, but the first two phrases weder-noch are on the same level. No problem with maths and using parentheses, but I believe linguistically one would have to be more precise and use more words.


 
I strongly believe you're a German native speaker, as everyone in Germany would really say that. The problem is that the construction "weder ... noch" is "intended" for only two subjects or objects, respectively. I didn't think so until I typed in some phrase with "neither ... nor ... nor" in Word. It rejects it as correct, so I read about the English grammar in Word several lines where one of them said the following (I will reword it, since I'm not remembering the original wording anymore):

The construction of "neither ... nor" should be used for two parts of a sentence only, that is why you cannot use a second "nor" in that contraction. (I'll read it once more later ...)


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das war nur, weil mir der logisch gesehen völlig wirre Satz auf unseren alten Geldscheinen wieder eingefallen ist:
> 
> "Wer Banknoten nachmacht oder verfälscht, oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte sich verschafft um sie in Verkehr zu bringen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter zwei Jahren bestraft" -
> 
> das heißt also: Ich darf keine Geldscheine nachmachen, ich darf auch keine nachgemachten in den Verkehr bringen, was ich aber (bezüglich dieses Satzes logisch gesehen) sehr wohl darf: "Banknoten nachmachen _UND_ in den Verkehr bringen".
> (So ganz genau krieg' ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr auf die Reihe, aber wir haben den Satz damals in der Schule anhand logischer Regeln für unsinnig erklären können...)


Nein, das ist nicht in Ordnung - bei _oder _reicht, dass nur eine der Komponenten wahr ist.

   X....Y.... X oder Y
1....1..........1...... (Banknoten nachmachen und in den Verkehr bringen - Strafe)
1....0..........1...... (Banknoten nachmachen, aber nicht in den Verkehr bringen - Strafe)
0....1..........1...... (Banknoten nicht nachmachen, sie aber in den Verkehr) bringen - Strafe
0....0.........      0...... (weder Banknoten nachmachen, noch sie in den Verkehr bringen - keine Strafe)

Jana


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Gaer,
> 
> I am not quite sure whether you eyes will read this as you have committed this thread to your personal oblivion, but


Nic,

I'm late because I'm not getting notifcations, and Mike himself said they are working for the site. Yet I have not changed my settings, all notifications are set to on, and I continue not getting them. This keeps me ignorant of what is going on. I have always used the notifications.

Will I continue to read here? Most definitely. I simply feel that I have nothing more to add. There have been discussions in the English forum that have left me feeling that there is no final, satisfactory answer.


> 1 I agree about wissen in the example you quoted.


The quote was live. Someone was speaking. None of us is as precise when we speak, at least not at all times. I simply thought the verb choice the man picked was awkward sounding. If we are talking about the same quote.


> 2 I furthermore would not hesitate to use
> weder... noch... noch
> as it corresponds in a negative fashion to entweder...oder ... oder, although we tend to expect only 2 options when hearing this construction.


"Neither I, nor my wife, nor other people have been able to makes sense of this problem in English." 

However, I would probably rewrite:

"Neither I, my wife, nor other people have been able to…"

And I don't like that either. I don't know if it is right or wrong, but it still sounds awkard.

In such a case, I want to rewrite from scratch:

"Many people, including my wife and me, have discussed this problem in English, without any success."

Does it mean exactly the same thing? I don't care. It's close enough to expressing the same idea for my needs. 


> I would not use weder...noch...oder as you have two negatives and a positive and as for logic, the or phrase would be an alternative to the second phrase ONLY, but the first two phrases weder-noch are on the same level. No problem with maths and using parentheses, but I believe linguistically one would have to be more precise and use more words.


Your idea sounds logical. In addition, there may be a sentence that can only be expressed in that way. Language is not science. It is not math. It is the art of communcation, and in this "art", I always find exceptions that work.


> HOWEVER,
> 
> feel free to use
> 
> (neg) - inversion of word order
> Weder kann H, noch können seine Schwestern 10 kg stemmen.


I believe the same solution is possible in English. In most cases it sounds a bit awkward. I can't judge in German. I'll have to watch in the future. I don't remember running across such sentences. Probably I HAVE, but since I did not have to write them or speak them, I did not grapple with the grammar.


> (pos) - apposition
> G kann, wie auch ihre Brüder, 10 kg stemmen.
> 
> and stick to logic for the remainder. I will see whether I can find a suitable grammar this weekend.
> 
> Welcome to the club of those who throw in their towels. How many do you have left?


I would not say that I have thrown in the towel. I would say, instead, that I want to watch in the future, to see what I see when reading, specifically in English.

Gaer


----------



## nic456

I would like to apologize and might edit the long entry as I needlessly muddled up matters by falling back on sowohl... als auch, where you can use the plural, as it is just another way of saying and..  

Gaer,

"Neither I, my wife, nor other people have been able to…"

This is perfectly fine.
The positive version is
I or my wife or other people have...
It is possible to use a comma as a substitute for a conjunction
I, my wife or other people
[Thank God everyone knows the rule not to use a comma in front of or I would accuse any male writing I, my wife, or other people of suffering from split personality  ]

Who,

I know you are not Homer, but in life there will be plenty of situations where matters cannot be limited to traditional logic, the presence/absence of ONE quality (entweder-oder). Think of Paris, who had to judge who was the most beautiful of the three (which resulted in the drawn out battle for Troy).
It may well be stated in a grammar, but reason and linguistic sensitivity tells me I can safely ignore that, and I don't want to sound all-knowing.


----------

